

Montblanc 'e-Strap' can turn any watch into a smartwatch - fchollet
http://www.ablogtowatch.com/montblanc-e-strap-combines-smart-wearable-device-mechanical-watch-timewalker-urban-speed-collection/

======
dang
Url changed from [http://mashable.com/2015/01/02/montblanc-e-
strap/](http://mashable.com/2015/01/02/montblanc-e-strap/), which points to
this.

